# How long to air dry ash?



## bugeater281 (Jun 30, 2019)

So the guy who milled my wood said he air dries ash for less than 6 months and said my 2in thick slabs should be ready in less than that.. And he also build some beautiful furniture and mills a ton of wood. But I’ve always heard a year per inch. I know ash has a lower Mc than most woods. How long would you let it sit?

The tree was actually cut down in September of last year, and sat through winter without the ends being sealed. It was milled in March. Currently our weather has been 90+ degrees and 50+% humidity(Nebraska is super hot).
Curious how long you would let it sit.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 30, 2019)

I still go with the year per inch. A log once cut will loose very little moisture when it is whole, so that counts as nothing as far as time goes in my opinion. Once it is milled it will start to release its moisture. It might dry quicker in your area but the only way to know how dry it is for sure is to cut a board in the middle and stick a moisture meter in the end grain. I wouldn't want to waste a board to do that. So I just give it time, a year per inch. The longer you can leave it stickered and stacked the better. Thick wide slabs take time. If you use it to soon your projects may fail or come apart due to wood movement and shrinkage. This is all jmo of course. But I have air dried much hardwood lumber and ash. If you want it sooner get it kiln dried.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 30, 2019)

I agree with Greg. One year per inch is a rough rule of thumb - some woods will dry faster, some slower - but giving it a year per inch is a good way to go. A little longer never hurts.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 1, 2019)

Your 90 with 50% humidity gets trumped by my 85 with 24% . Looks like our desert air is back. Taking water out of wood is not all about heat. You have to give it a reason to escape and dry air is it. Greg is 100% right, it makes no difference how long log sat and that ends were not sealed. Your sawyer either does not know or is just telling you what you want to hear. If you want it dry by winter, air dry till oct and put in kiln for a month.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jul 4, 2019)

You really need to check it with a meter. One year per inch may work out but drying conditions vary widely depending on temperature and humidity. If I am in a hurry I take a light planer cut on both sides after 6 months or so, I feel this speeds up things a little.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------

